# My boss hates me



## Eirene (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been doing an unpaid internship for two months now. You'd think that most people would be happy to get unpaid help, but my supervisor seems to downright despise me.

For example, when I ask her about how to do something she starts going on about something not even related to what I asked, her tone clearly implying I'm stupid. I only get my answer after I repeat my question for the second time.

She also makes me work during lunch break and lets other interns arrive later and leave earlier than me, so they work 9 to 3 with an hour long break, whereas I work 8 to 5 _without a single break_.

I'm supposed to get my letter of recommendation on Friday and I'm _terrified_. That piece of paper is the only proof I've been working hard these past 2 months, and if I get a bad one I might actually cry. I actually heard that the office administrator (whom I get on with) wrote it a few days ago, but the supervisor rejected it saying that it was too good and that they need to take into account the mistakes I made (I didn't even make any serious ones, and other interns screw up way, _way_ more often).

So, the short version is: I think I'm screwed and I just wasted 2 months working my *** off during my potentially last summer holidays. Now excuse me while I go cry.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

What a. ****ing *****. Surely She cant get away with That. Who is her boss, cant You talk to her/him and say How unfair She has treated You? I Will write You à référence If You want, Who is gonna know We never met.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

That sucks. I hope there are better reasons behind it other than personal attacks. Once you get your recommendation, and you believe it wasn't an objective one based on the work you did, then you may want to have a discussion with her or her superiors; confirm what her story is and explain how you feel.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Working from 8 to 5 with no break is illegal, even if you're being paid (at least where I live - Ontario, Canada). She should be grateful that she is getting help for free. If I was you, I probably would have quit a long time ago. She's basically taking advantage of you, using you for slave labour, which is what most unpaid internships are. Google unpaid internships and you'll find tons of news articles on the topic, and why they suck.


----------



## Eirene (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you guys for your support. This is so frustrating, especially now that I found out I'll only get my recommendation on Monday so I know I'll spend the rest of the time worrying.

I actually left at 5.30 today, whereas the two other interns left at 12 and one of them doesn't even need to come in tomorrow, whereas I was given a ton of work!! My boss could have just asked us to split it, the intern that doesn't have to come in tomorrow could've helped me get it done twice as fast!! There's no way I'll manage to do it all tomorrow by myself, this is driving me crazy 

One of my fellow interns spent all day today wondering why our boss was giving _me_ all of the work and didn't ask him to do at least some of it. He literally did nothing all day before she let him leave at noon!!



losteternal said:


> What a. ****ing *****. Surely She cant get away with That. Who is her boss, cant You talk to her/him and say How unfair She has treated You? I Will write You à référence If You want, Who is gonna know We never met.


Thank you so much for your offer, but the tricky part is that I'm doing the internship in a bank, so when I have to provide referee details it would be suspicious to provide an email that doesn't have the bank's name in it :| Still, it's really kind of you to offer, I appreciate this a lot!

Also, I can't talk to her boss because 
a) he's friends with her
b) he doesn't get involved with interns at all so he wouldn't know I'm telling the truth (for all he knows I might barely go to work and lie to him to save my ***)
c) my boss will definitely be the one giving me a reference so if I told on her she'd be pissed and she could change it to whatever she wants anyway before sending it off to my potential employers


----------



## Eirene (Sep 23, 2011)

jon snow said:


> That sucks. I hope there are better reasons behind it other than personal attacks. Once you get your recommendation, and you believe it wasn't an objective one based on the work you did, then you may want to have a discussion with her or her superiors; confirm what her story is and explain how you feel.


I don't know, this might sound really egoistical, but I think I'm a good intern. I work very hard and I'm basically the only intern out of us three who gets stuff done. The other two barely spend any time here as they're allowed to leave early very often, and even when they don't they don't really get assigned any work as pretty much the entire workload falls on me, which is so unfair and it's maddening that I can't really do anything about this as I need the work experience.

I pointed out in the previous post why talking to her superior would be useless. Also, today I heard him say that my boss is his only employee who's strict and that she's not as scary as she seems so we shouldn't be afraid of her. So I'm kind of half-hoping now that she's being so hard on me because she has higher hopes for me than she does for the other interns? I don't know, I guess all of this will become clear when I get my reference.


----------



## Eirene (Sep 23, 2011)

blueidealist26 said:


> Working from 8 to 5 with no break is illegal, even if you're being paid (at least where I live - Ontario, Canada). She should be grateful that she is getting help for free. If I was you, I probably would have quit a long time ago. She's basically taking advantage of you, using you for slave labour, which is what most unpaid internships are. Google unpaid internships and you'll find tons of news articles on the topic, and why they suck.


I'm not sure if it's legal or not, but I can hardly sue them for this. The work contract I signed actually says that I'm supposed to have an hour-long break, it's just that my boss always gives me a lot of work I need to get done before a certain deadline and I wouldn't manage to do it all if I took a break. She doesn't do this for any of the other employees, all of them get a break.

I know she's using me and I really hate this because I'm utterly helpless. If I want to be at least somewhat employable, I need to get some work experience while still at uni. However, no one here offers _paid_ internships for first-years, so I had no choice. I'm hoping I'll manage to score a paid internship for next summer and then if I get over-worked and starved, at least I'll get some money out of it :|


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Hope You get a great job soon. If You want to say You did some cleaning part time or something for me to help pay your way during the internship Just pm me. Probably pointless but at least You Will Have something good to back You up. 
I actually wonder If You get lumbered with all the work because secretly She knows your the Best worker and trusts You to get things done.
But She has been very unfair.


----------



## scrabblegoddess (Sep 6, 2013)

my shift supervisor has bullied and tyrannized me for 6 years. going to mgt does no good. i don't think you can change power hungry *******s. hang in there and try to find something else. my problem is i need the health insurance, and the few jobs here are all part time. keep looking, eventually, something good will come your way


----------



## Adiabatic (Sep 8, 2013)

If you get a bad reference from her you should definitely confront her about it; maybe it's all just a test of character and she wants you to punch her in the face to stick up for yourself.

After all, once you have it, what's the worst she could do? Get mad and pay you?


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow what an unpleasant person putting it lightly. Noone deserves that. I hate when people who are higher up play favorites and least favorites. It's really unprofessional for someone in their place to do. Sorry you have to deal with that. I hope your review goes well!


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow what an effing b****!
That really sucks and u totally dnt deserve that kind of treatment!!
If i were u i woulda quit 1 week in :/ but thats just me.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Did the boss tell you she hates you?*

I wish my bosses had told me that.

They never do. They say 
Thank you for all your magnificent work!
We have to let you go.
Goodbye!

Loads of other stuff in between is all positive. I've been so good to you
Is what I typically hear. Nobody is truthful by saying what's wrong with me and why they don't like me.

I'm watching a webinar about management & stress. I commented: "You have a fluffy, subjective primary school" mind.

All office, telling what-to-do people never proceeded past school. Human Planet.


----------



## illage2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Sounds horrible you should get legal help because not letting you take breaks is illegal (at least here in the UK).


----------

